# this is why some people shouldn't plumb.



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

2" 45 stuck in a 3x2 Wye.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh lord help me


Is that paper towels in there?


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

mssp said:


> 2" 45 stuck in a 3x2 Wye.


How does someone do that?:no:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

mssp said:


> 2" 45 stuck in a 3x2 Wye.


Why in the hell would they do that ?:blink:
Even if I try to think like a dumb azz diyer I cant imagine what they were trying to accomplish. :no:


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

I pulled one out of a new construction town home in the middle of a hall way under slab, it had have jumped in during the ground rough. I was the camera man for the plumbing company that installed it, inspite of my original recommendation to cut the slab, to get the 2" 1/8 bend out of the 3" combo, the company sent the ground rough guys that did the job to try and get get it out with out cutting, I was to stay and re camera the line every time they tried something new... It was glorious, like watching monkies f*** a football, got paid for the whole day and did nothing really, they ended up cutting the floor any way.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> I pulled one out of a new construction town home in the middle of a hall way under slab, it had have jumped in during the ground rough. I was the camera man for the plumbing company that installed it, inspite of my original recommendation to cut the slab, to get the 2" 1/8 bend out of the 3" combo, the company sent the ground rough guys that did the job to try and get get it out with out cutting, I was to stay and re camera the line every time they tred something new... It was glorious, like watching monkies f*** a football, got paid for the whole day and did nothing really, they ended up cutting the floor any way.



I guess thats a good sign about the company. If the f-ed up more they would know to just cut the floor.


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> I pulled one out of a new construction town home in the middle of a hall way under slab, it had have jumped in during the ground rough. I was the camera man for the plumbing company that installed it, inspite of my original recommendation to cut the slab, to get the 2" 1/8 bend out of the 3" combo, the company sent the ground rough guys that did the job to try and get get it out with out cutting, I was to stay and re camera the line every time they tried something new... It was glorious, like watching monkies f*** a football, got paid for the whole day and did nothing really, they ended up cutting the floor any way.


That makes getting up in the morning enjoyable:thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I cut a 3/4" PVC water service one time and my PVC cutters wouldn't cut all the way through....I was like WTH....:blink: 

Then I found out why. A piece of 1/2" copper was inside the 3/4" PVC........:laughing:


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

That just makes you smile shake your head and hand them the bill.

Thanks for making me laugh!


----------



## knuckles (Dec 16, 2011)

One time I was cutting out a 2" Galv drain line and couldn't figure out why I burned 4 blades on the last 1/4 of the cut. Found an inner core 1/2 cable in there.... Some one got it stuck and cut it off at the kitchen sink.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

knuckles said:


> One time I was cutting out a 2" Galv drain line and couldn't figure out why I burned 4 blades on the last 1/4 of the cut. Found an inner core 1/2 cable in there.... Some one got it stuck and cut it off at the kitchen sink.


 Can I have my cable back please.:laughing:


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

The new Venturi waste system sold only at HD. Lol


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I had a new cons house we did last spring 7 bath 2 1/2 ,2 kitch. At trim out when testing foun 2 lav 1 toilet and a t/s valve with very little water.

After 2 14 x 14 holes we found a yellow wire nut in a 3/4 pex tee.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

beachplumber said:


> I had a new cons house we did last spring 7 bath 2 1/2 ,2 kitch. At trim out when testing foun 2 lav 1 toilet and a t/s valve with very little water.
> 
> After 2 14 x 14 holes we found a yellow wire nut in a 3/4 pex tee.


Had similar issue once but it was a cigarette filter.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I wonder if anybody ever got a test plate from a floor flange ever stuck in a sewer


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

I bet you a lot of these are disgruntled ex-employee's.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> I wonder if anybody ever got a test plate from a floor flange ever stuck in a sewer


No but I have got a large piece of marble window sill out of a apt complex 6" sewer


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't do drain cleaning but on a big commercial job after we had the drains cameraed for finals i got to Dig up a junction with 2, count em 2!! Internal cutters with good blades Haha score. I didn't like the suspect enough to offer them back


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

Have removed several test plates from sewer lines over the years. Rough in guys like to use floor flanges with the knock outs. They get in the sewer line and flop back and forth. Thank god for seesnake.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I've come across a few glue daubers glued into the inside of plastic DWV pipe over the years.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Can I have my cable back please.:laughing:


LMAO! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> I wonder if anybody ever got a test plate from a floor flange ever stuck in a sewer


The shop I work for now has a large new construction residential section. The new construction crews are expected to throw the plumbing in at a dead run for flat rate pay (from what I understand). Almost none of them speak English and they are never required to go back and fix their F-ups.

I currently spend approx. 50% of my working hours going behind them fixing sloppy installs, retrieving test balls/plugs & grinding rocks and concrete out of drain lines :furious: 

Turned in my notice last Tuesday :yes:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

johnlewismcleod said:


> The shop I work for now has a large new construction residential section. The new construction crews are expected to throw the plumbing in at a dead run for flat rate pay (from what I understand). Almost none of them speak English and they are never required to go back and fix their F-ups.
> 
> I currently spend approx. 50% of my working hours going behind them fixing sloppy installs, retrieving test balls and plugs & grinding rocks and concrete out of gut lines :furious:
> 
> Turned in my notice last Tuesday :yes:


I have never been a fan doing new construction plumbing.
6 to 7 years ago new construction plumbers were getting about $750 to $1000 per fixture . 
Talked to a buddy of mine a few weeks ago and hes now getting under $400. 
Only way to make a very small buck is to have your **** together and turn & Burn !


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Tell your buddy to start charging more. If not, he's just contributing to the problem.


----------



## No-hub (Sep 1, 2012)

:thumbsup:


plumberkc said:


> Tell your buddy to start charging more. If not, he's just contributing to the problem.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

plumberkc said:


> Tell your buddy to start charging more. If not, he's just contributing to the problem.


I agree !
I laughed out loud at him when he told me that. 
That price includes all the material, except fixtures.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

The caps from them flush mount PVC cleanouts, can be real problematic. Had a job where someone used them in a parking lot, the co got run over and the cap went into the sewer line. I did not realize the cap was in the line till it was inspected with a camera. I ran the line with a cable machine and hit a spot and it drained. The next day they called back saying it was stopped up again. Ran cable again, hit spot and the line drained. Worked the spot till I could no longer feel anything. Got a call again the next day, it's stopped up again. Loaded up camera and took off, hit spot with cable the line drained. Ran camera through line and saw the cap. I hit the cap with the camera and it swung closed. The cap was acting like a baffel in the line, it was swinging open when I hit it with the cable, then closing back with water flow. I was able to push the cap into a manhole using a cable to push it, and using cam to see when cable was past the cap. It took a while but did not have to tear up the new parking lot, except where the co was.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Not to be the cheap guy here. But can you re use the 45?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Not to be the cheap guy here. But can you re use the 45?


LMAO! :laughing:


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> The shop I work for now has a large new construction residential section. The new construction crews are expected to throw the plumbing in at a dead run for flat rate pay (from what I understand). Almost none of them speak English and they are never required to go back and fix their F-ups.
> 
> I currently spend approx. 50% of my working hours going behind them fixing sloppy installs, retrieving test balls/plugs & grinding rocks and concrete out of drain lines :furious:
> 
> Turned in my notice last Tuesday :yes:


L & S Pluming ?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

TallCoolOne said:


> L & S Pluming ?


Leaks & Squirts?...Hell no! :no:

I knew better than that to begin with :yes:

I hired on with a shop to help them get a new commercial service dept. going. It was coming along fine until the inter-office politics got out of hand. 

I've a couple good friends there that still may stay and keep building it up for the shop owner, but life's too short and I'm too old and too in demand to put up with people that don't appreciate what I do for them.

No names in open forum, though...I wish them nothing but the best in the future


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Leaks & Squirts?...Hell no! :no:
> 
> I knew better than that to begin with :yes:
> 
> ...


I hear you.

Leaks & Squirts. Never heard that one before, but darn funny :thumbsup:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

TallCoolOne said:


> I hear you.
> 
> Leaks & Squirts. Never heard that one before, but darn funny :thumbsup:


I had got that from my last vacation to Mexico:laughing:


----------



## Skippy (Oct 18, 2012)

easttexasplumb said:


> The caps from them flush mount PVC cleanouts, can be real problematic. Had a job where someone used them in a parking lot, the co got run over and the cap went into the sewer line. I did not realize the cap was in the line till it was inspected with a camera. I ran the line with a cable machine and hit a spot and it drained. The next day they called back saying it was stopped up again. Ran cable again, hit spot and the line drained. Worked the spot till I could no longer feel anything. Got a call again the next day, it's stopped up again. Loaded up camera and took off, hit spot with cable the line drained. Ran camera through line and saw the cap. I hit the cap with the camera and it swung closed. The cap was acting like a baffel in the line, it was swinging open when I hit it with the cable, then closing back with water flow. I was able to push the cap into a manhole using a cable to push it, and using cam to see when cable was past the cap. It took a while but did not have to tear up the new parking lot, except where the co was.


I had a similar issue with a toilet. Snake it test it call back, snake it test it call back. finally i just pulled it off the wall and found a plastic card like a credit card in there. Now I know and It actually happens often in my building.


----------

